# hellolights sale 55/65w CF



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Awesome*!! I just got my e-mail for them. That is a very good price.........but unfortunately, they are out of stock of my bulbs. CRAP!!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

John7429 said:


> $10 sale again at hellolights
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 thanks for the head up ..i wish those 96W sale for that price , i would get a bunch just in case:icon_eek:


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

dang it they have 6700k square pin on sale but not straight pin. and no GE 9325K. humbug!


----------

